
Lean and mean data format Colfer - kloeq
https://github.com/pascaldekloe/colfer
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
kloeq
Missed that feature. Thanks!

